# MrPetes Farsight Enclave in progress



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, so I managed to get an awesome deal from a friend of mine for a load of Tau, and thus a project log was born. As soon as the models I purchased are stripped and repainted they'll be up, but for now, heres some I painted myself.

Please do bear with me as i'm still trying to find my way round this whole photographing miniatures lark, I think these photos have turned out ok though.

First up, my Farsight conversion, along with the first of 7 planned bodyguards. Forge Worlds Shas'O R'myr with a blade from an Eldar Wraithlord.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

More of the Bodyguard:

I'll upload more in the coming days, just waiting on some painting supplies :biggrin:

I do get the feeling I may have overdone lighting on the pictures, if anyone has any tips i'd love to hear them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice dynamic poses along with very good paint jobs. Well done.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice stuff.

I love the fact you have gone for the worn and damaged look, not seen that often on Tau.

Natural Light is normally best but if using lamps some form of diffuser helps.

A white sheet of fabric between the mini and the light source will do the job, you will have to play about with it until you are happy though and don't set fire to the sheet.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

^ Thanks for the tip man, i'll definatly give that a try. I never thought of using a diffuser of any kind.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic looking Tau mate! I really like the color scheme and as VV pointed out the battle damage is very nicely executed and a nice thing to see on Crisis Suits.


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

yeh it helps alot, stops you getting those really harsh dark/light transition lines.. its hard to tell in the light but the sword looks like it could do with having a brighter highlight or something... i feel like the focal point isnt drawing enough attention... but like i said its hard to tell in the light, also i think the 2nd suit needs a focal point.. maybe just the panel in the chest i get the feeling blue would work realy well... does anyone have an opinion on it or is it just me? 

... I wouldn't change it if your happy with it or if your not too keen in case you mess it up... just a suggestion  looks awesome though nice work.

hmm, on loo


----------

